# Ryzen PC randomly restarts in idle



## Bjørgersson (Jun 3, 2020)

Henlo everybody,

Since I've been using my new Ryzen PC, it's been randomly restarting every ~2 of weeks, but intriguingly it only restarts when I'm not gaming, only browsing the web, listening to music or doing everyday stuff like these. What's even more intriguing is that the Event Log only has one critical error logged for these restarts each, saying that "_The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly._" with the event ID 41.

What could be causing this problem? 

*Motherboard:* MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX (BIOS v3.60, AGESA 1.0.0.5, 22/04/2020)*
CPU:* AMD Ryzen 5 3600 running @ default clocks with auto settings and PBO enabled*
RAM:* HyperX Fury HX432C16FB3K2/16 @ XMP 3200 MHz profile, in slots A2-B2
*PSU:* Seasonic G-650
*GPU:* Sapphire Pulse RX 5600 XT 6G (1615 / 1750 MHz BIOS, with no manual overclock)
*Operating System & Version:* Windows 10 Pro x64 1909 with all the updates installed, using Ryzen Balanced power plan with the HDD set to never turn off
*GPU Drivers:* AMD Radeon Software 20.2.2 (28/02/2020)
*Chipset Drivers:* AMD chipset driver 19.10.36 (16/04/2020)
*Background Applications:* ESET Internet Security 13.1.21.0, Asus Xonar DSX Audio Center


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 3, 2020)

Run Memtest64 for few hours and report back.


----------



## Bjørgersson (Jun 3, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Run Memtest64 for few hours and report back.


Should I use all 12 CPU threads?


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 3, 2020)

chfrcoghlan said:


> Should I use all 12 CPU threads?


It doesn't matter, it's testing the Ram, not the CPU.
Remove all Ram except one stick, and test one at a time by alternating the Ram sticks in the board.

Do you have an early 3600 CPU?


----------



## Bjørgersson (Jun 3, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> It doesn't matter, it's testing the Ram, not the CPU.
> Remove all Ram except one stick, and test one at a time by alternating the Ram sticks in the board.
> 
> Do you have an early 3600 CPU?


I don't think so, I bought it a bit less than two months ago.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2020)

I had this with unstable ram, would only crash at idle.

Try raising the SoC voltage, or different DIMM slots etc.


----------



## Bjørgersson (Jun 3, 2020)

Mussels said:


> I had this with unstable ram, would only crash at idle.
> 
> Try raising the SoC voltage, or different DIMM slots etc.


How can the RAM be unstable with the factory XMP profile? Don't get me wrong, I'm not questioning you, it's just weird.


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 3, 2020)

chfrcoghlan said:


> How can the RAM be unstable with the factory XMP profile? Don't get me wrong, I'm not questioning you, it's just weird.


Xmp is Intel standard, no guarantees that it will work perfect with AMD.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2020)

chfrcoghlan said:


> How can the RAM be unstable with the factory XMP profile? Don't get me wrong, I'm not questioning you, it's just weird.



as chomiq said, its still overclocking - just automatically reading some settings.
 You may need to tweak voltages, run lower clocks, update BIOS or one of a dozen things to get it working perfectly.


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 3, 2020)

Judging by Amazon review from two weeks ago your kit is using J-die from Hynix, confirm it with Thaiphoon burner and try to get timings and settings for it in the Dram calculator.


----------



## Bjørgersson (Jun 3, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Judging by Amazon review from two weeks ago your kit is using J-die from Hynix, confirm it with Thaiphoon burner and try to get timings and settings for it in the Dram calculator.


They are J-die indeed. Is that bad?


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 3, 2020)

chfrcoghlan said:


> They are J-die indeed. Is that bad?
> 
> View attachment 157713 View attachment 157714


It's not bad, like I said try to get safe timings for 3200 and input that in bios. 

Remember to set profile in calculator for J-die, ryzen 3000, b450, dual channel, single rank.


----------



## Bjørgersson (Jun 4, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Run Memtest64 for few hours and report back.


Here are the results after 3 hours with no changes yet.



I'll try increasing the SOC voltage as @Mussels mentioned or maybe swapping the modules first and we'll see in a couple of weeks if it helps.
Or should I run Memtest64 for like 8-12 hours to see if any errors come up?


----------



## ogMVMNT (Jun 26, 2020)

chfrcoghlan said:


> Henlo everybody,
> 
> Since I've been using my new Ryzen PC, it's been randomly restarting every ~2 of weeks, but intriguingly it only restarts when I'm not gaming, only browsing the web, listening to music or doing everyday stuff like these. What's even more intriguing is that the Event Log only has one critical error logged for these restarts each, saying that "_The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly._" with the event ID 41.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, I have been having the same problem. My computer only shuts off when it is idle. It cannot be a temperature problem as when I game, temperatures are higher than when computer is idle. The components we share are the AMD Ryzen 5 3600 and Sapphire Pulse 5600XT and my motherboard is similar: MSI Mortar Max B450M. I think the issue is with the GPU. I was also wondering, what refresh rate is your monitor? 144Hz? Also, have you fixed the problem?


----------



## Bjørgersson (Jun 26, 2020)

ogMVMNT said:


> Hi mate, I have been having the same problem. My computer only shuts off when it is idle. It cannot be a temperature problem as when I game, temperatures are higher than when computer is idle. The components we share are the AMD Ryzen 5 3600 and Sapphire Pulse 5600XT and my motherboard is similar: MSI Mortar Max B450M. I think the issue is with the GPU. I was also wondering, what refresh rate is your monitor? 144Hz? Also, have you fixed the problem?


I replied to your PM.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 26, 2020)

I'd check if voltages are 100% stable during shut down via multimeter. 
Sudden drop on on one the main lines (3,3/5/12V or Vcore/Vmem), will force a sudden power-off (regardless of what caused the drop).


----------



## A Computer Guy (Jun 27, 2020)

chfrcoghlan said:


> ...
> Since I've been using my new Ryzen PC, it's been randomly restarting every ~2 of weeks, but intriguingly it only restarts when I'm not gaming, only browsing the web, listening to music or doing everyday stuff like these.
> *CPU:* AMD Ryzen 5 3600 running @ default clocks with auto settings and PBO enabled
> *GPU Drivers:* AMD Radeon Software 20.2.2 (28/02/2020)
> ...



Just some thoughts...
Try disable PBO and disable Radeon Enhanced Sync.
And if using Google Chrome try turning off hardware acceleration.
Also there are newer AMD Chipset and GPU drivers you might try.


----------



## tvamos (Jun 27, 2020)

My PC stopped restarting completely after I set windows power and sleep options to never. I noticed it would restart when screen was off, so now it's always on.


----------



## CubanB (Jun 27, 2020)

I've had this problem over the years, even with Intel systems.  Pretty much all problems are listed here.. but to summarize my own experience..

RAM quality - I've always just used RAM at XMP.  But 5 years ago I had a few years, where this would happen on and off.. after a few years, I upgraded my RAM to a higher quality.. and haven't had any problems since.  Same as above.. BSOD at random times in idle situations (occasionaly under load but mostly at idle).  It would pass all the stablity tests but just randomly mess up every few weeks.

Sleep - After a few years, even with the better RAM, CPU degraded a tad.. and the BSOD came back.  Backed off on the OC slightly.. they still appeared.  Turned off sleep (as mentioned above) and haven't had a BSOD in 2020 so far.  I don't know if this is a Windows thing (a bug) or a hardware thing, but constantly sleep and awake cycles can add extra stress to the system.

I'll also mention Memory Controller/OC'd CPU.. I'll just add that this can stress the integrated memory controller and if you're RAM is already a bit on the edge (even at XMP), this can make it worse.  Upping the voltage can sometimes help (as said above).  Also.. a weak or older power supply can cause problems.  A dodgy motherboard also.. there can be so many reasons.  But in my experience.. the two above have been the biggest ones that caused or fixed the problem on my particular system.  At XMP the earlier RAM was never 100% stable at XMP, and the latter set (same XMP speed but higher quality binning) has been flawless.

Good luck, I hope you can fix it because it's really annoying.  In your case with an AMD system, I'd recommend either better RAM (if you can't fix it) or playing around with Ryzen RAM Calculator and loosening some timings.  See if you can find some J die users in the OC community and see what settings they tweak for stability.  With each die type.. there's certain settings that are sensitive compared to others.


----------



## ogMVMNT (Jun 27, 2020)

agent_x007 said:


> I'd check if voltages are 100% stable during shut down via multimeter.
> Sudden drop on on one the main lines (3,3/5/12V or Vcore/Vmem), will force a sudden power-off (regardless of what caused the drop).


Hello thanks for your reply. I have yes.
All the checks I have done so far are checked the psu with multi meter as well as extension cable and wall socket and all values obtained were the same as shown in the manual of the psu. I have a Corsair RMx 750W. I also used the multi meter to check the motherboard for any shorts but found any (either way it wouldn't have turned on if there was a short). I also just completed a Memtest86 which returned 0 faults.



tvamos said:


> My PC stopped restarting completely after I set windows power and sleep options to never. I noticed it would restart when screen was off, so now it's always on.


I changed all the power options to high and removed sleep/ hibernate and all those other power settings that are listed in tons of you tube clips. That did not help though so problem must lie somewhere else.

Just as I side note. After my latest random shutdown my Radeon software reset for some reason and when i opened it i saw this error: 
*Default Radeon WattMan settings has been restored due to unexpected system failure.*
I looked into this issue and found this article if it helps anyone:
https://community.amd.com/thread/235037

It lists a lot of issues which cause this problem and surprisingly most are related to the drivers of the gpu. I do still believe the problem lies with my 5600 XT and have been looking at its warranty and other gpu on the market.



chfrcoghlan said:


> I replied to your PM.


Thanks a lot. If the problem persists please post it in the thread and if I find out what may be causing the issue I will too.


----------



## CubanB (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh.. a Radeon GPU would explain a lot.  I like AMD (the underdog) but I have avoided their GPUs for the last 10 years for this reason, they're more prone to bugs and inefficiencies, less polish in the software etc.  There's a point where I'm not willing to save money if it means having to deal with this kind of stuff all the time.  In respect to NVIDIA, I can't think of any problem I have had in the last 5-10 years, it just works.  If you ever switch to NVIDIA, just know that there's a whole other layer underneath (all the other stuff mentioned here).  In this case it sounds like it might be fine.. PSU solid, Sleep no issues, if you fix this problem and it comes back later into the future.. I would first look at CPU/RAM (degradation).  In the short term, it seems like a GPU swap could fix everything.


----------



## ogMVMNT (Jul 18, 2020)

chfrcoghlan said:


> Henlo everybody,
> 
> Since I've been using my new Ryzen PC, it's been randomly restarting every ~2 of weeks, but intriguingly it only restarts when I'm not gaming, only browsing the web, listening to music or doing everyday stuff like these. What's even more intriguing is that the Event Log only has one critical error logged for these restarts each, saying that "_The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly._" with the event ID 41.
> 
> ...



Hi chfrcoghlan,

Any updates? Are you still experiencing random shutdowns? Or has the issue been fixed?


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 18, 2020)

ogMVMNT said:


> Hi chfrcoghlan,
> 
> Any updates? Are you still experiencing random shutdowns? Or has the issue been fixed?


@chfrcoghlan


----------



## Bjørgersson (Jul 18, 2020)

ogMVMNT said:


> Hi chfrcoghlan,
> 
> Any updates? Are you still experiencing random shutdowns? Or has the issue been fixed?


Henlo,

I haven't experienced any, although I've only been getting around to turn on my PC 2-3 times a week recently.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 18, 2020)

That power supply is reaching almost 5 years old.... While it was a really really good powersupply back in the day and Johnny Guru gave it 9.8 out of 10. Id start thinking about replacing it eventually down the line. However much it cost you back when you bought it. you've definitely gotten your moneys worth out of it.


----------



## Bjørgersson (Jul 19, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> That power supply is reaching almost 5 years old.... While it was a really really good powersupply back in the day and Johnny Guru gave it 9.8 out of 10. Id start thinking about replacing it eventually down the line. However much it cost you back when you bought it. you've definitely gotten your moneys worth out of it.


You mean the Seasonic I'm using? I only bought it ~2 years ago, so I don't think I should replace it already. 



FreedomEclipse said:


> That power supply is reaching almost 5 years old.... While it was a really really good powersupply back in the day and Johnny Guru gave it 9.8 out of 10. Id start thinking about replacing it eventually down the line. However much it cost you back when you bought it. you've definitely gotten your moneys worth out of it.


You mean the Seasonic I'm using? I only bought it ~2 years ago, so I don't think I should replace it already.


----------

